# Refurbed Philips HDR312 and IC



## sanderskm (Mar 3, 2009)

I purchased a refurbished Philips HDR 312 from Surplus Computers and tried to upgrade it with a new 320GB Western Digital PATA drive with Instant Cake. After a seemingly successful installation (only issue I saw was that I had to turn off PC as it didn't with "poweroff" command), Instant Cake reported a successful bake with 366 hours of recording time. Nonetheless, after installing the WD drive, and powering on the TIVO, it freezes on the startup (Welcome) screen.

[This refurb Tivo came with a 120GB Platinum drive that had been imaged to be only a 20GB Tivo. After quite a few attempts to expand the drive using various recommended tools - mfstools, etc. -- I decided to try a fresh go at it with IC. Does anyone know who makes this drive or have diagnostics tools for it?]

I took the WD drive out and scanned using WD diagnostic tools. Under both quick and extended scans, no errors were found. I reinstalled, powered on again and got the same frozen screen.

And BTW, how does one perform the "clear and delete everything" that you are instructed to after reinstalling the drive. I assumed I would figure that out after I got the Tivo turned on.

What should I try from here? Except for the disk check, nothing else seems to apply to my specific situation.

Posted this at DVRUpgrade a week ago and have gotten no responses so far.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You do not need to C&DE on Series 1 Standalones. The C&DE is to resete the database to the crpyto key for the HDD encryption. Series 1s use no encryption, so it is not needed.

Did you copykern for the large drive?


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Specifically, what type of hard drive are you using?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Wd3200aajb is what he said


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

rbtravis said:


> Wd3200aajb is what he said


Actually, he didn't.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

"new 320GB Western Digital PATA drive"

The only current 320gb Pata Drive all others discontinued according to Western Digitals Website

WD5000AVJB	EIDE	100 MB/s	500 GB	< 1	60
WD3200AVJB	EIDE	100 MB/s	320 GB	< 1	38
WD2500AVJB	EIDE	100 MB/s	250 GB	< 1	30
WD1600AVJB	EIDE	100 MB/s	160 GB	< 1	19
WD800AVJB	EIDE	100 MB/s 80 GB	< 1	9

Some of the old WD3200AAJB's are still available at www.newegg.com


----------



## sanderskm (Mar 3, 2009)

rbtravis, you are correct; it is a WD3200AAJB. I got mine at Microcenter for $68, btw. A bit pricey for a 320GB drive but it is a not-as-much-in-production PATA drive.

And classicsat, thanks for the 411 about C&DE. But doesn't this version of IC have LBA48 support built in? At least my reading of this info from "InstantCake for Series 1 Standalone Units (Release Notes)" (article 000114) led me to think that:


> Product Specific Notes
> 
> InstantCake for your Series1 standalone units includes LBA48 support, large swap, and has been tested to run on drives as large as 750GB.


Did I still need to run copykern?

And has anyone ever heard of Platinum hard drives? That's what came with the refurbed Tivo. I did a Web search on them and came up with zilch.

Thanks for you very prompt responses, and I do have instant email notification turned on now!


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

sanderskm said:


> rbtravis, you are correct; it is a WD3200AAJB. I got mine at Microcenter for $68, btw. A bit pricey for a 320GB drive but it is a not-as-much-in-production PATA drive.
> 
> And classicsat, thanks for the 411 about C&DE. But doesn't this version of IC have LBA48 support built in? At least my reading of this info from "InstantCake for Series 1 Standalone Units (Release Notes)" (article 000114) led me to think that:
> 
> ...


No, you don't need to run CopyKern because the version of InstantCake you are using already contains an LBA48 kernel. It has nothing to do with Clear and Delete everything - those are two unrelated topics.

The reason I asked what specific drive you are using (and why I recommend anyone referring to their drives be specific) is because we are starting to hear of compatibility issues with some Western Digital drives. Specifically, we know that the Caviar Blue drives are a problem, but we have also seen a problem with one of the WD AV models as well.

And FWIW, Western Digital also makes a 320GB WD AV model and it is a NEW drive. As far as I know, those work fine in a Series1 (that is the NEW 320GB PATA drive we offer in our kits) but I do not know about the specific model you have mentioned, so it might be a problem, or might not. If you have a different drive available, even if just for testing, you may want to try that to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

rbtravis said:


> "new 320GB Western Digital PATA drive"
> 
> The only current 320gb Pata Drive all others discontinued according to Western Digitals Website


As far as I know, the WD AV line has not been discontinued.


----------



## sanderskm (Mar 3, 2009)

> The reason I asked what specific drive you are using (and why I recommend anyone referring to their drives be specific) is because we are starting to hear of compatibility issues with some Western Digital drives. Specifically, we know that the Caviar Blue drives are a problem, but we have also seen a problem with one of the WD AV models as well.
> 
> And FWIW, Western Digital also makes a 320GB WD AV model and it is a NEW drive. As far as I know, those work fine in a Series1 (that is the NEW 320GB PATA drive we offer in our kits) but I do not know about the specific model you have mentioned, so it might be a problem, or might not. If you have a different drive available, even if just for testing, you may want to try that to see if it makes a difference.


 Are there any other non-Western Digital PATA drives that you recommend? I don't have any others handy, but the Microcenter is not too far from me.

Please let me know, and thanks much.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

sanderskm said:


> Are there any other non-Western Digital PATA drives that you recommend? I don't have any others handy, but the Microcenter is not too far from me.
> 
> Please let me know, and thanks much.


We recommend Western Digital AV drives, Seagate DB35, Samsung SpinPoint, Hitachi Deskstar and Hitachi CinemaStar; not all of them are available in every flavor and they are definitely getting harder to find...

... BTW, from your original post, I'm not 100% sure that its a hard drive compatibility issue. You could always try it with the drive that came with your unit and see if that works, too. If it doesn't, then it might be a compatibility issue with your PC. It's rare, but I have seen it and if that ends up being the case, trying a different PC is also a potential option.

Lou


----------



## sanderskm (Mar 3, 2009)

So this drive -- a WD 320GB WD3200AVJB AV UATA 7200RPM 8MB -- should be okay? I saw it at mwave.com for $78. It seems I do have an old Seagate 200GB drive that checks out with Seatools as having no errors that I will try to use with IC.



> ... BTW, from your original post, I'm not 100% sure that its a hard drive compatibility issue. You could always try it with the drive that came with your unit and see if that works, too. If it doesn't, then it might be a compatibility issue with your PC. It's rare, but I have seen it and if that ends up being the case, trying a different PC is also a potential option.


Unfortunately I haven't been able to unlock that drive -- a Platinum 120GB -- with qunlock or diskutil. I tried to use IC on it and no go. Any suggestions? I'm assuming I also could not use it as the second of a dual drive setup with IC because of the "lock" (it is reported as only a 9MB drive). Can you confirm that?

The PC --a somewhat old Compaq -- I'm using may be the only one available to me that has simple IDE Primary/Secondary ports. All the others likely are equipped with multiple channel SATA ports and only one IDE port (but possibly). That was the issue with my home PC.

Thanks again.


----------



## sanderskm (Mar 3, 2009)

BTW, that 200GB Seagate is a ST3200822A. Any issues with that?


----------



## sanderskm (Mar 3, 2009)

Got it working with the Seagate drive.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

sanderskm said:


> Got it working with the Seagate drive.


Glad you got it working.

FWIW, I tested a WD3200AAJB on a Series1 unit this evening and it worked fine, so there was either something wrong with your drive, had a loose connection, or perhaps something else environmental that contributed to the problem.

Lou


----------



## sanderskm (Mar 3, 2009)

Any ideas about unlocking or reformatting the Platinum drive? And thanks much for your help.


----------

